# Temps of X1900XTX



## Joerg (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi,

i have a X1900XTX and when i run 3DMark2005, the temp of the card goes up to 89°C

Is that normal?

Thanks for helping!
Joerg


----------



## trog100 (Mar 8, 2006)

sadly i think it can be.. check your case cooling.. 

trog


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 8, 2006)

If it worries you, the Accelero X2 is on sale now, I think...lol


----------



## Joerg (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, i checked other Forum and bought a new PC-Magazin (with 4 X1900XTX Tests), and they wrote that the temps are normal. In the PC-Magazin, the temps of the cards goes up to 92°C...
They are so hot...

Now i use ATI-Tool to speed up my fan, and i only get 80°C now... a bit louder, but cooler...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 9, 2006)

I usually use a headset for gaming and its really loud so i dont really have a problem with the fan noise of my comp.  some people just dent even care just depends on the person.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 9, 2006)

Accelero X2.. i dont think one of those will bring it down much.. the stock cooler wont be that bad.. all that power generates lots of heat.. 

trog


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 10, 2006)

won't bring temps down MUCH, but its quieter and should help.


----------



## Bull Dog (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I was scared to have my silicone running above 80C personally.  Apparently the cores must beable to withstand crazy temps.  

But meh....with the stock cooler and the proper fan steppings (use ATI tool) I idled at 44 (300/600 1.0v) and 50C (full speed XT clocks/voltage) and under load I saw temps hit no higher than 70C.  

Of course then I got a V1 Ultra (see project log) and now I load at 50C and idle at 36.


----------



## ISSA2000 (Mar 15, 2006)

*iv got one*



			
				trog100 said:
			
		

> Accelero X2.. i dont think one of those will bring it down much.. the stock cooler wont be that bad.. all that power generates lots of heat..
> 
> trog




iv got one

run the fan at 100% no noise.

after 30 min on   idel 42  (55 old heat sink) 1900 xtx +4800
                       full load (hairy box-ati tester) 1/2 hour  70 (95 old heat sink)
                       bf2  full graphics 1280x1024     65 d celc  (via mbm matrix orb mx2)

but have notice a new problem  (top pci card has a sblaster zs)  now get very very hot.

(case panes is open)  have put a 120mm fan at 7v blowing over/under sound card (video card)

and has cooled sound card.

x2 has one flaw  (does not take hot air out)  you need a fan on the side of the case to get fress air in and cool your mb-pci slots-  ant you will need to remove some metal slot covers to allow air to go out from the pci slot area.

direectin air out the back bottom of the case (btx style)

or you will be getting very hot air inside of your case  (when case fully closed).
i know this from orig x800xt pe card that blew hot air around case) 

. also it black and stick out from card side 5 cm ) one ugly cooler.

older design wass better..  they had one on reviy his 1900 xtx..  but when i got my card (his)  defaut heat sink was on it.

my system runn (noise) uder 15db (very quiet)  but my expert dfi board has one load 7000rpm fan-  it now makes the most noise.

must change chipset fan....

for what it worth chip takes max 125dc   ati 1900xtx shut down (last known temp  118) after that it shuts down (like no video card installed)  card is stable to 111-112d  

110  you may get white flashing of full 3d sence  (3dmark 05) wilo the wisp)


----------

